# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Utiliser Teamspeak avec un kit bluetooth

## Silverscott

Bon j'espre tre dans le bon forum.

Voila mon souci, je viens de m'acheter un kit main libre bluetooth Plantronic "Marque 2" pour mon tlphone portable et en fervent utilisateur de Teamspeak je me suis dis pourquoi ne pas utiliser mon kit oreillette avec TS ?

J'ai donc branch une petite antenne bluetooth sous forme de cl usb sur mon pc et mon kit oreillette est bien reconnu. Mais aprs ?

Par avance merci de vos conseils

----------

